# Anyone decided to have a baby already knowing they where type2



## Becky1984 (Mar 19, 2017)

so I'm type 2, I inject with trulicity once a week and take dapagliflozin daily. I'm rapidly losing weight and being 32 I'm thinking it maybe now or never, has anyone fallen pregnant on this medication or known they where type 2, how did this affect the pregnancy.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2017)

You should ask to be referred to the Diabetic Preconception team at your local hospital.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, speak to your team.

You can't just fall pregnant as a diabetic, not a good idea for you or the baby xx


----------



## Scoobie (May 9, 2017)

Also you can't take trulicity whilst pregnant so I guess that would have to be planned when to come off that.


----------



## Becky1984 (May 9, 2017)

Yeah already off trulicity


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2017)

Definitely check with GP / pharmacist about safety in pregnancy of any medications you are taking. Ask GP to refer you to Diabetes / Pregnancy specialist team of medics and midwives. They can advise you about topics such as folic acid (and prescribe the right dose) and all other aspects. Unplanned pregnancy with any type of diabetes is not a good idea.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 9, 2017)

Good luck!


----------

